# vienna fish & game club



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

went out this morning to get in some work hours and helped with the trap shoot. started out pulling traps(score keeping). was very cold and windy, birds going everywhere(only scored one 25). then i got to load the traps ..boy thats fun. the traps we have are voice activated and you load them while the shooters are scoring(shooting over your head). shotguns sound alot different from the muzzle end your very safe as long as you stay down in the trap until they come and get you. it's fast and furrious at first until you get caught up, then sit back and watch the birds get busted literally right over your head. here's a few photos from inside the trap while there shooting.


----------

